# Things Today's Kids Don't Understand



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Our grandparents most likely said things about our generation like:

They don't know how to put in an honest days work.
They don't know how to fix anything, they just go buy it new.
All they do is sit in front of the television or run around town.
They call that stuff music?
They have no respect for their elders.

Now we are saying it about the next generation, but advances have changed the sayings: 

They don't know how to tell dial time.
They don't know how to do math without the aid of an electronic device.
They don't know how to address an envelope.
They don't know what it means to slide down the dinosaur at 5 pm.
They don't understand why we would ever want to know "Where's the beef?".

What were some things that they used to say about your generation or that you find yourself saying about this generation? What do you think this young generation will be saying about future generations?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...what a "rotary phone" is


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...how to change the channel when the remote gets lost.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: When I was a kid, I went OUTSIDE to have fun and we created fun! Today's kids sit in front of video games and HAVE to be entertained by something other than their own imaginations.......:tongueton:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...using snail mail to communicate


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> ...what a "rotary phone" is


......we were on a 4 party line.......


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> ...how to change the channel when the remote gets lost.


You can do that?!?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

listening to my vinyl records


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...the power of good manners in the face of rudeness. "Taking The High Road".

..fresh, warm cookies out of the oven, given to you from the nice old lady across the street when you went TOTing to her house...

...how to socialize and carry on a conversation with a complete stranger.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

How to do math problems without a calculator


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

How to spend one day without your smartphone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...having a conversation with your family sitting in the room with you without texting them (one of my co-workers has nephews who do this)


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

...having to fix a scratch on a CD...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

... what a "pen pal" is.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

... that TV use to come in only 3 channels.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...being locked out of the house on nice summer days, only allowed in to use the bathroom ...ate sandwiches on the front porch with your friends, & if you needed a drink, there was the hose ....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...letting the boy sweat & suffer & ask YOU out....


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

...not being pushed into organized sports and having a lazy summer of discoveries.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

....Howdy Doody


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

.......playing baseball ......

At my son's school, kids are _*not allowed*_ to bring a ball or bat to school. Someone might get hurt!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

to say Hi when you cross paths with people in a hallway


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

....that people once used real live public phone booths that took coins


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I find this funny because I can be considered a "kid of today".

... What an NES is or why you would want to play an 8-bit video game.

Hey, I guess I'm not a normal "kid of today"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...life before showers. I bathed in a claw footed tub 'til I was 16!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

National Anthem at the end of the broadcast day and then stations ( all 3 or 4 of them) were off the air, for hours!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

a 25 cent phone call


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Plastic Ninja said:


> I find this funny because I can be considered a "kid of today".
> 
> ... What an NES is or why you would want to play an 8-bit video game.
> 
> Hey, I guess I'm not a normal "kid of today"


LOL...that's a good one. Excellent.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

... getting a library card.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...8 track tapes and players


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...life before Doritos.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Black & white TV, no remote and only one channel. We didn't have a color TV till I was in high school. We lived in the mountains west of Denver, but could not get the 4 Denver stations. We only got Channel 5 from Cheyenne.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

MrGrimm said:


> a 25 cent phone call


LOL, pay phones were 10 cents when I was a kid.

... before cell phones with bluetooth, if some one was talking to no one they were crazy.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...when you used an encyclopedia set to look something up, and your parents were SO PROUD if they saved up & bought your family a set.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

using a roll of film... no digital photography


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

..."spell check" consisted of looking the word up in a dictionary


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

... people could smoked in offices and restaurants. (Thank goodness that has changed)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

When roller skates had a key. 
Putting metal soda bottle caps (from glass bottles of soda) on the bottom of your shoes to magically turn them into "tap shoes".
The days when you could buy a glass bottle of soda out of a machine that had a small, tall and rectangular door on the front of the machine.
When candy bars cost 25 cents and they were bigger than the "big" ones today.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That the "good old days" really were good old days.
That you respected your elders or feared a whooping.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

All the boys missing a week of school during hunting season......


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Evil Andrew said:


> All the boys missing a week of school during hunting season......


Where I lived they scheduled a week off in late Sept/early Oct. so the kids could help with the harvest. Can you imagine todays kids working that hard for their parents?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Dialing a phone number without an area code


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

..one type of toilet paper.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

making their own costume for Halloween


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Walking five miles to and from school in a snow storm, uphill both ways.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Count Chocula cereal!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

..hearing the National Anthem when the tv station signed off for the night.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

MrGrimm said:


> Count Chocula cereal!


They still sell it! Along with BooBerry & Frankenberry!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your lunch wraped in wax paper, not baggies.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> They still sell it! Along with BooBerry & Frankenberry!


WHAT!?!?! Not up here!!! Really!?!? OMG!

I have to get to the states!!!! *runs to car*

...kids will never know Mr. Dress Up (or Casey and Finnigan for that matter!)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(Price only seems high as this is for 4 boxes...Target usually sells them this time of year, too.) Count Chocula Cereal 10.4 oz - 4 Unit Pack: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41E-GAVL5QL)

Kids don't understand the joys of board games...well, at least mine don't.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

^Thanks for this Debbie5! You're now Debbie1 to me 

...writing with a pen and paper....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quisp & Quake cereals.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...life before McDonald's.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Enjoying a drive-in movie for what it is


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

.... going to a drive-in movie and not watching the movie.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

1 cent jujubes!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The symbiotic relationship between cassette tapes and pencils...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

badger said:


> The symbiotic relationship between cassette tapes and pencils...


I remember. Funny the things you forget about until someone brings them up again and you go..Oh yea..

Boones Farm Strawberry Wine


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

When Nirvana first hit


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...variety shows


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Owning the first portable gaming system... and showing it off to the other kids on your block!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...when average people had unstraightened, unbleached teeth and normal jumblies, and that was 100% okay.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Magazine ads & models without air brushing


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

... all men use to wear hats.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

appreciation for a black and white movie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

If you want anything you have to work for it


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

playing street hockey outside until it was too dark to see the ball


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...cobbling together your own Halloween costume..no stores- no mom....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...Timex watches that you had to wind up


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

liquid paper
the smell of a mimeograph
10 cent coffee


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

When a big mac actually looked like a big mac in the ads...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Where's the beef?"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...leather shoes.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The value of a dollar


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

A paper dollar! (Up here, they`re all coins now...)


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Car surffing!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The meaning of the word "no".


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

(what is that word scareme?)

Monty Python


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sneakers without an athletes name on them


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I hope this hasn't been said before but...penny candy.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...sucking it up and participating in gym class, even if you feel like crap, cuz IT'S AN EASY A, cuz if you don't participate and only get dressed for gym, you get a 16% grade for that day. 
(And then your parents take away your computer privileges 'til you get your grade back up. Hehehheheh....)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

PrettyGhoul said:


> I hope this hasn't been said before but...penny candy.


Nickle candy, dime candy, quarter candy.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Twelve cent comic books


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wrapping your sandwich in wax paper, before there were baggies.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Phonograph records before there were CDs


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

galoshes


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Taking care of a pet like they agreed to when you got it


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Back in the old days (when I was in high school), Colorado's drinking age was 18 for beer and 21 for everything else. There used to be "3.2% Bars" that served only beer that did not exceed 3.2% alcohol (Coors), where all the 18-20 year olds would hang out. If you drove up to Wyoming, it was 19 for everything.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Taking care of a pet like they agreed to when you got it


Oh and don't you now it! (x5)


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Phonograph records before there were CDs


My 20 year old got a USB turntable for regular LPs. Him and his friends like the sound of NOT digital..


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

say " you don't get my drift"


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

That you had to work to earn their allowance


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That you don't have to whiiiiine to get what you want. Ugh, drives me nuts!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

A lot of the same stuff we didn't as kids, lol!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

... writing cursive.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Writing anything coherent.....

Today it's all _LOL, BFF, OMG, C U L8R_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...clipping playing cards to the spokes of your bike with clothes pins so it would sound like a motorcycle


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Playing hide and go seek at night


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

how to make a correction on a typewriter


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

How to add without a calculator


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

There's a difference between self importance and self confidence


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Guns are not to play with


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

How to properly use and respect guns.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

You start the corporate ladder on the first rung.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Good ol' fashioned, hard work ethic.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Respect and tolerance


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...you can actually have a conversation without texting it


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

It is really, really fun to play board games with your family on holidays. You will remember this forever!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

You can change the tv channel without the remote control.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

That they said THEY'D take care of the pet


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

How to suck it up.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

What it means to invent an object to provide a specific function. These days, they believe that if you can't buy it, it doesn't exist.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...that acronyms are not routinely part of written communications unless you're in the military


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

what these are.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Not to believe everything they read on the internet.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

What this is.....


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

that only winners get trophies


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

What is? "Prince" Spaghetti day.
How to remember a phone number.
What's up doc?
The satisfaction of slamming the hand set of an old phone down.
The wizard of oz could be seen on TV only once a year.
Black and white was still cool.
Wearing winter cloths in winter.
Everybody could eat peanut butter in class.
Halloween was safe.
Disney's Wonderful World Of Color in black and white anyway.
Walking or riding a bicycle anywhere in town.
"Monster week" on the "4:30 movie".


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

"Available on 8 Track, Vinyl and Cassette"...


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

That there is a top and bottom on a sheet of foil....shiny side up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...it's possible to have a conversation face to face without checking your phone for messages every two seconds


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That your friends are real people that show up to do things with you, not a number on a website.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

what this is .....


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

Penny Halloween Candy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...rolodexes


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

Staying in your room all day was a punishment.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't get just the video to play. Dagnabbit these new fangled computers. I need to have a kid show me how to use it.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154097292306420


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That ^ brings back when the drama coach at the local high school told me she gave a student a long play record and told her to play it so she could see if the music would work for a certain scene and the student had no idea what to do with it.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

How to do math without a calculator


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

What "I'll give you something to cry about" means.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...using a real key to unlock your car


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

....Moog synthesizers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Guys apparently don't know what a belt is for


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

How to play a cassette


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> ...using a real key to unlock your car


 or opening the trunk with the key unlocks your car doors (c. 1990s and earlier).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...handwritten thank you notes


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Manners


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

... how to heat up hotdogs without a microwave oven


----------

